# niftySD50 4WD



## sharkfin12us (Jan 31, 2008)

use nifty sd 50 on 65 foot green ash Fraxinus pennsyvanica.Was pretty cool i had to squeeze by small pond and house just made it 5 foot cleance.Out riggers got to have 11 feet.I found it pretty stable i was comfortable.Just one telescopic upper.I did one ash tree and had to trim 2 trees just large lower branches.I would have loved it with 20 more feet.Not good for tree over 65 feet.Also you have to get clost to tree with in at least 5 or 8 feet or its not worth either.This is my first time putting pictures up will see how it goes.I get file error when up loading maybe i need to make picture smaller i will post when i fiind out


----------



## John464 (Feb 1, 2008)

if you would like, send me pics through my email and I'll post them for you


----------



## lxt (Feb 1, 2008)

Sharkfin12us, Id like to see this baby in action, Im waiting on a demo from nifty, so Im kinda excited about seeing anything related to it!!

I had a demo from biljax x-boom series..........things built well & flew good but Ill loose 6ft & its a hybrid unit!! so Ill wait for the nifty demo.

LXT..........


----------



## lxt (Feb 1, 2008)

Spiderlifts said:


> when will you demo a Teupen?



I would love too, even though we have butt heads........But Ryan I just dont have that kinda money!! seriously I would take a good look at your lifts, im not really interested in the 15gt nice but loosing height kinda sucks!

the 18gt looks cool.............the 23gt is the one, Im at around $50-$60,000 at best to spend on a lift........CASH/Cert check, the price tag on these babies is outta my budget.

even if I put all of that down on a 23gt I would still owe $80,000+, thats a large monthly payment!! so a demo would just waste your time, Im too poor for your machine LOL. but serious!

LXT...............


----------



## sharkfin12us (Feb 1, 2008)

lxt said:


> Sharkfin12us, Id like to see this baby in action, Im waiting on a demo from nifty, so Im kinda excited about seeing anything related to it!!
> 
> I had a demo from biljax x-boom series..........things built well & flew good but Ill loose 6ft & its a hybrid unit!! so Ill wait for the nifty demo.
> 
> LXT..........



My wife will make pictures smaller and i will post thanks john for offering if it doesnt work i will send you email to email me your address so you can post for now i will see if my wife can she knows how to make it smaller


----------



## sharkfin12us (Feb 1, 2008)

*demo*



Spiderlifts said:


> when will you demo a Teupen?


hi lenny i will demo spider lift when i hit lottery.Just kidding i know you got good unit.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Feb 1, 2008)

*nifty SD 50 4WD*

here are 2 i will put more pics on


----------



## sharkfin12us (Feb 1, 2008)

*more nifty pics*

more pics


----------



## sharkfin12us (Feb 1, 2008)

*nifysd50*

more pics


----------



## sharkfin12us (Feb 1, 2008)

*nifty*

more pics


----------



## Pa Tree guy (Feb 1, 2008)

What does a unit like that cost, and how wide is it.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Feb 1, 2008)

Pa Tree guy said:


> What does a unit like that cost, and how wide is it.



I was told its 5' 11" wide 
out riggers you need 11' 
cost im not sure.
i wouldnt buy that unless it had 20 more feet on it.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Feb 2, 2008)

lxt said:


> Sharkfin12us, Id like to see this baby in action, Im waiting on a demo from nifty, so Im kinda excited about seeing anything related to it!!
> 
> I had a demo from biljax x-boom series..........things built well & flew good but Ill loose 6ft & its a hybrid unit!! so Ill wait for the nifty demo.
> 
> LXT..........


place that i rented from had bil jax that was 61 feet tow behind i was told they are pretty stable.


----------



## lxt (Feb 2, 2008)

sharkfin12us said:


> I was told its 5' 11" wide
> out riggers you need 11'
> cost im not sure.
> i wouldnt buy that unless it had 20 more feet on it.





I think they start at around $54k-67K depending on options, Really you wouldnt buy it? why not? curious as I will be viewing one shortly.

Its 56ft work height right? we all need a taller lift though!! Ive done some pretty tall removals with my unit, the pic`s I posted that tree was easily 75-80ft tall, I would think that 56ft would do a good % of most work acquired??

What should I look for when testing this unit? Fill me in!! & thanks in advance!!

LXT..........


----------



## John464 (Feb 2, 2008)

LXT, ill give you a good reason why this unit isnt setup for tree work. Take a look at the boom. See the hoses/cables. Your genie has better designed boom than this Nifty.


----------



## John464 (Feb 2, 2008)

The SD64 does a much better job of hose placement inside the boom. Although some sections of the boom are open. Much better than a hose on top of the boom like the SD50 shark rented. What were they thinking? Obviously not designed with tree care in mind. Cleaning windows? Siding?

The SD64 appears as you can add some protection plates to cover up the hoses on the boom. The hoses hanging on the basket would also need to be re-routed. 
http://www.niftylift.com/Admin/Pdfs/SD64 IS-02.pdf


----------



## lxt (Feb 2, 2008)

Good eye John!!, I looked at the pic`s but didnt really spot that, wonder why they did that? Ill have to address this when I demo the unit, I dont think I would like that.....to easy to snag em & rip something like that & if you did get caught up good, how would you get untangled? Ill see what kinda answer I get!!


LXT..............


----------



## John464 (Feb 2, 2008)

lxt said:


> I dont think I would like that.....to easy to snag em & rip something like that & if you did get caught up good, how would you get untangled? Ill see what kinda answer I get!!
> 
> 
> LXT..............


a punctured hydro hose will shut a job down real quick. those suckers can spray a stream of oil 20ft distance all over the groundies, not to mention stain concrete. boom will eventually stop moving from lack of pressure and can burn out the hydro pump if level gets too low. Depending on how bad the puncture is you may get stuck in the air. If they can cover the hoses/wires up, then it may be worth a look. See what they say, they may offer a "forestry package". Be sure to keep us posted on what you find out. I love how fast the Nifty ground speed is. They use to have a few vids on their website, but I cant seem to find them now.


----------



## jsk (Feb 2, 2008)

*nifty sd 50*

Im glad that there is getting to be more posts on the towable booms. Im going to be getting one in the very near future. Im working on a budget of about 15-20. LXT Im glad that you have been posting about your genie it seems like a nice machine. My only prob is that nothing is close to my house for service. I would like a 65 footer but I dont think that I will find on in my price range, probably 50 ft. Is genie the best option for tree work.


----------



## lxt (Feb 2, 2008)

JSK, NO! I dont think Genie is the best option for tree work, It was affordable & overall a decent lift but there are better lifts for tree work Im sure!!!

I just liked the fact that it was a good price, good height, operated well & having had it a few years I can say ive made alot of money with it!!

Ive had good customer service relations with genie & there are alot of choices for me!! on where I can go for service.

good luck & just nit pick what lift you choose, really check it out!!!

LXT........


----------



## sharkfin12us (Feb 2, 2008)

*nifty*



lxt said:


> JSK, NO! I dont think Genie is the best option for tree work, It was affordable & overall a decent lift but there are better lifts for tree work Im sure!!!
> 
> I just liked the fact that it was a good price, good height, operated well & having had it a few years I can say ive made alot of money with it!!
> 
> ...



Big problem too is you have to get close to the tree.Where i was set up was just able to make it work.That was my first time using this lift lower boom does not even go straight.Its rental place so its intended for many purposes.I just think you would be happier with taller number one and as john said better design whether were using it for trees or what ever.TREE'S 65 FEET OR LOWER and you can get close to the tree is good.56 feet for me i have my bucket truck so 85% i dont have to climb.I think its good unit for what it can do just not high enough.If that unit is 60,000 to me its not worth it even 50,000 thats just my opion.


----------



## sharkfin12us (Feb 2, 2008)

John464 said:


> The SD64 does a much better job of hose placement inside the boom. Although some sections of the boom are open. Much better than a hose on top of the boom like the SD50 shark rented. What were they thinking? Obviously not designed with tree care in mind. Cleaning windows? Siding?
> 
> The SD64 appears as you can add some protection plates to cover up the hoses on the boom. The hoses hanging on the basket would also need to be re-routed.
> http://www.niftylift.com/Admin/Pdfs/SD64 IS-02.pdf


john do you happen to know the cost SD64


----------



## John464 (Feb 2, 2008)

sharkfin12us said:


> john do you happen to know the cost SD64


MSRP is $120,000 but it can be had for under $100,000. Not bad for a 70ft lift. It has its pros and cons compared to other lifts in this price range/height range


----------



## sharkfin12us (Feb 2, 2008)

John464 said:


> MSRP is $120,000 but it can be had for under $100,000. Not bad for a 70ft lift. It has its pros and cons compared to other lifts in this price range/height range



for that machine i think is way over priced.They need to come down quite a bit


----------



## John464 (Feb 2, 2008)

sharkfin12us said:


> for that machine i think is way over priced.They need to come down quite a bit


considering the other self propelled lift co. models in that height range.Teupen, Italmec, and Hinowa. The Nifty is of the lowest price. I agree tho, definitely more than I would spend for that particular machine. It is nearly as wide as our bucket trucks. So what is the point?


----------



## lxt (Feb 3, 2008)

Whats funny with these machines is that when their a towbehind the price is $30-$40,000 tops, basically they`re just putting the tow behind unit on an ATV(beefed up) type chassis!! or if a track unit they sit it on a mini excavator type chassis, I cant beleive that adds a $80,000 on some units.

Ive often thought about going to an engineer/fab company & see how hard it would be to make my Genie a self propelled unit, Im betting it wouldnt be that difficult or that expensive!!

Teupen is one of the few that I can in some ways understand the price as it relates to the equipment, its still expensive but they just didnt take a towable unit & sit it on a drivable frame like nifty & biljax did!! so in this regard I respect them, where nifty sees they can make a self propelled unit from a towable & charge less which in a money driven market saving $20-30,000+ is where they are winning, however their machines are overpriced for what they are.

just for the fun of it Im gonna see what the costs would be to make my genie a self propelled unit(professionally done!!) Im thinking around $10-15,000 but im gonna check!! wouldnt this make nifty & biljax day!! turn your towable into an SD unit just like they did for a fraction of the cost!!!


LXT............


----------

